# Net neutrality rules to be reinstated via executive order



## Xzi (Jul 9, 2021)

Just In: President Biden will sign an executive order today taking aim at industries where a handful of powerful players dominate the market. There are also plans to restore net neutrality rules. It's the first step in what the he hopes will be a new era of antitrust enforcement.— NPR (@NPR) July 9, 2021
​Honestly I wasn't aware this is something that could be done by executive order at all, I thought it had to go through the FCC.  Happy to see it either way, and hopefully Biden starts taking aim at data caps next.

Edit: turns out I was right and Biden is only issuing a _recommendation_ to restore NN rules via executive order.  The current head of the FCC was appointed by him, however, so she is very likely to follow that recommendation.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 10, 2021)

what no right to repair? that would fuck apple over BIG TIME


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> what no right to repair? that would fuck apple over BIG TIME


Actually I do believe there were other provisions included in this executive order(s), one of which concerned the right to repair.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 10, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> what no right to repair? that would fuck apple over BIG TIME


That's apparently coming.
https://www.neowin.net/news/preside...r-the-ftc-to-create-right-to-repair-policies/

It's nice having a competent president in office.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm excited for Net Neutrality to come back. He needs to put protections in place that permanently fuck over Ajit Pai or whatever the fuck his punchable face is.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I'm excited for Net Neutrality to come back. He needs to put protections in place that permanently fuck over Ajit Pai or whatever the fuck his punchable face is.
> 
> View attachment 269628


I too hope he's miserable wherever he is now, but thankfully Jessica Rosenworcel took over as FCC chairwoman on January 21st of this year.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 10, 2021)

Believe it when I see it, and a dubious use of executive power, but if it is just going to be a political football then eh. Hopefully it comes back though.


----------



## kevin corms (Jul 10, 2021)

The thing about executive orders is that they are easily undone by the next president. Better than nothing though.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 10, 2021)

Lacius said:


> That's apparently coming.
> https://www.neowin.net/news/preside...r-the-ftc-to-create-right-to-repair-policies/
> 
> It's nice having a competent president in office.


odd question but did apple pull out of the EU market cause of their right to repair laws>


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2021)

kevin corms said:


> The thing about executive orders is that they are easily undone by the next president. Better than nothing though.


The executive order isn't itself being used to reinstate net neutrality rules, it's simply being used as a directive to tell the FCC to reinstate net neutrality rules.  Though even then those rules can be removed by a future FCC chairperson.



FAST6191 said:


> Believe it when I see it, and a dubious use of executive power, but if it is just going to be a political football then eh. Hopefully it comes back though.


If anybody turned this into a "political football," it was the party that's in opposition to net neutrality for no coherent reason.  They're simply allowing their constituents to be played for fools by big ISPs for a few kickbacks.


----------



## catlover007 (Jul 10, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> odd question but did apple pull out of the EU market cause of their right to repair laws>


so far they're still here 
apple would never give up on such a giant market for a (very) minor loss in profits. That doesn't mean of course (very likely)  lobby against legislation like this.


----------



## Viri (Jul 10, 2021)

I remember when Net Neutrality got killed, and fuck all happened, despite people acting like it was the end of the world.

Remember when this was supposed to happen?


Spoiler










The only thing that came close to that, was when every content creator company that even makes even a few TV shows/movies, decided they wanted to become Netflix.


Net Neutrality coming or going isn't going to stop Comcast from adding caps everywhere, as they were implementing those caps way before Net Neutrality died. Speaking of which, is anyone going to explain to me how Binge On didn't violate Net Neutrality?


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 10, 2021)

catlover007 said:


> so far they're still here
> apple would never give up on such a giant market for a (very) minor loss in profits. That doesn't mean of course (very likely)  lobby against legislation like this.


fnny steve wozniak even said it as time for his former company to "cut the crap" on RTR

https://www.cnn.com/2021/07/09/tech/apple-steve-wozniak-right-to-repair-intl-hnk/index.html


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 10, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> what no right to repair? that would fuck apple over BIG TIME




Just buy an android


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2021)

Viri said:


> Remember when this was supposed to happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got data caps even in places they didn't exist before, and ISPs charging more if you don't bundle with cable TV.  That was bad enough.  Not to mention there's basically one option for high speed internet in most parts of the country now: either Comcrap or AT&T (who bought Time Warner IIRC).

Net neutrality on its own isn't gonna stop all this, but hopefully some of the antitrust stuff included in the executive order will.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 10, 2021)

Hopefully something is done about these anti-municipal broadband laws too.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> We got data caps even in places they didn't exist before, and ISPs charging more if you don't bundle with cable TV.  That was bad enough.  Not to mention there's basically one option for high speed internet in most parts of the country now: either Comcrap or AT&T (who bought Time Warner IIRC).
> 
> Net neutrality on its own isn't gonna stop all this, but hopefully some of the antitrust stuff included in the executive order will.




Go with a local ISP not a corporate one, depends on your area


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 11, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I'm excited for Net Neutrality to come back. He needs to put protections in place that permanently fuck over Ajit Pai or whatever the fuck his punchable face is.
> 
> View attachment 269628


that guy was the FCC equivalent of Dr. Breen


----------



## Jayro (Jul 11, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> that guy was the FCC equivalent of Dr. Breen


Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 11, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Go with a local ISP not a corporate one, depends on your area


We haven't had any local ISPs in my area since about the mid-2000s, despite being a fairly big city.  They were all bought out by Comcast.  I doubt this was uncommon for densely populated areas across the entire US.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> We haven't had any local ISPs in my area since about the mid-2000s, despite being a fairly big city.  They were all bought out by Comcast.  I doubt this was uncommon for densely populated areas across the entire US.


Xfinity (Comcast) and CenturyLink (Qwest, with a new name and the same shit service) both dominate my area here 8n the U.S. too. Verizon has an ISP parading around under the guise of "Frontier" too, but I hardly see or hear about them anymore, not sure if they're even still around.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 11, 2021)

my city is dominated by cox, not even fios (verizon) is in the area but 20 mins away you can get fios (Parents have it) for how big Norfolk VA is and the dense military population you'd think fios could be a good choice but nooooooooooopppppppppppeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Viri (Jul 12, 2021)

Xzi said:


> We got data caps even in places they didn't exist before, and ISPs charging more if you don't bundle with cable TV.  That was bad enough.  Not to mention there's basically one option for high speed internet in most parts of the country now: either Comcrap or AT&T (who bought Time Warner IIRC).
> 
> Net neutrality on its own isn't gonna stop all this, but hopefully some of the antitrust stuff included in the executive order will.


What does any of this have to do with Net Neutrality? We had data caps, ISPs forcing you to bundle shit, and Comcast buying out companies out with and without Net Neutrality. 

Net Neutrality is supposed to force ISPs to treat all data the same, correct? Then explain Binge On, and Comcast throttling torrents, even with Net Neutrality being a thing.


Is this "anti-trust" stuff going to happen before or after Biden goes Golfing with the CEO of Comcast? Because Obama sure loved going Golfing with him.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 12, 2021)

Viri said:


> What does any of this have to do with Net Neutrality? We had data caps, ISPs forcing you to bundle shit, and Comcast buying out companies out with and without Net Neutrality.


It has more to do with them being emboldened as a monopoly, but the fact that their lobbyists were able to kill net neutrality also emboldened them.  Comcast did not have data caps in my area until after net neutrality was repealed.



Viri said:


> Net Neutrality is supposed to force ISPs to treat all data the same, correct? Then explain Binge On, and Comcast throttling torrents, even with Net Neutrality being a thing.


They're shit, that's how I explain that.  All the more reason they need more competition and/or should be broken up under antitrust laws.  Also, net neutrality rules are _just now_ being restored, they've been absent for a number of years now.



Viri said:


> Is this "anti-trust" stuff going to happen before or after Biden goes Golfing with the CEO of Comcast? Because Obama sure loved going Golfing with him.


I believe the directive has already been signed, now it's just a matter of respective agencies doing their jobs and not succumbing to lobbyist bullshit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2021)

Viri said:


> I remember when Net Neutrality got killed, and fuck all happened, despite people acting like it was the end of the world.
> 
> Remember when this was supposed to happen?
> 
> ...


Yes I do
and by the way
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...rtments-unlimited-data-during-calif-wildfire/
remember when verizon throttled firefighters for money?
Some good times right there.


----------

